# The Versitile Carolina Mustard BBQ Sauce



## cats49er (May 30, 2016)

The Versatile  Carolina Mustard BBQ Sauce                                                                                                        ​1/2  gal. white vinegar​5   cups  yellow mustard​1 1/2  cups  white sugar
6  tsp   salt
12  Tbsp  brown sugar
3   Tbsp   worcestershire sauce
3   Tbsp   soy sauce
4   tsp   black pepper 
3   tsp    white pepper
2  tsp    hot sauce      
Mix all  ingredients  in a pot and bring to a boil.Then simmer for 10 minutes.Best to let cool  and place in refrigerator  over night.           Best served at room temp.
This sauce goes well with chicken and pork.Sometimes with pork I will cut the mustard in half for a thinner sauce for pulled pork.I also use this sauce to  baste chickens with just before pulling ..I like white vinegar best but you can use apply cider if you want for a stronger vinegar flavor. The sauce does not taste very good to me me while I am making it.I think it has to cool and the flavors blend over night  to be at it's best.I use it on the table at room temp for a dipping sauce .You can  change the sweetness by adding or subtracting one table spoon at a time of brown sugar..And if you want heat cayenne powder will do it ,but add just a little at a time because with this recipe small changes make a big difference. I hope you will take this recipe and make subtle changes and make it your own.           Stacy


----------



## miniedmo (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you Cat, I will give this a try.


----------



## sauced (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Cat. Gotta give it a try. I used to get my South Carolina sauce from a BBQ place in Columbia. Now maybe I can replicate it.


----------



## cats49er (Jun 16, 2016)

That's good.Just remember a little change in the ingredients can make a big difference in taste.Good luck.


----------

